# Last night was AWESOME....



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

Good afternoon guys, I just wanted to share what my Friday night wasl ike. Last night my wife Janet, Captain Fred, and myself all met up close to Capt.'s house.....and then drove to a large scale slot car shop in Houston. This was Janet and I's 2nd time to visit the shop......but I think this was Mike's first time to really get a hands on with 1/32 scale racing.

Mike and I were treated to joining the Challenger race league for that night....both of us were set up with cars/controllers to run in the race. The track was a large routed MDF 1/32 4 lane track. This track was VERY challenging....lol......out of 8 races I competed in I never complete any of the 5 laps :lol: 

I had a chance to really browse thru alot of the shop's cars and parts.........I ended up purchasing a Scalextric white Porsche GT3 car from a kid at the shop for $18. I then went over to the wall of parts and picked up a new high performance motor,pinion,crown gear,gear puller/press, and a new set of lights.......all to hop up this Porsche.....which was already fast :thumbsup: 

I will definately be doing more with this scale as time and funds allow.....the detail that these cars have is incredible......and that's what appeals to the modeling side of me.

I also want to take a moment to say a special thanks to Mike (Captain Fred) for following me hom part of the way last night. Right before I got to the slot shop my steering in my Blazer started to feel real soft........almost felt as if the wheel was going to come off!  I decided to try and putt it home like this...since it was late at night when I left...and not much traffic on the road at that time. Mike followed me quite a ways until we decided that I'd be ok driving the Blazer home. I called my brother today and he told me it's probably the upper and lower bearings in the column .....since he had that same problem before. Damn GM to hell for building a bearing with all metal parts...EXCEPT for the damn bearing race.....which is made of plastic! Just one other fun thing to put on my to do list for my Blazer.......

So with that said, Mike, thanks for taking the extra time to follow us man....Janet and I both appreciate that bro. I hope you had as much fun as I did......I'm frickin' hooked bad man.....lol


----------



## Captain Fred (Feb 19, 2000)

I had a blast with the larger scale cars. I will probably get myself at least a few 1/32 cars now. I have my eye on the silver Slot It Audi. I drove a few different brands and bodystyles. Slot Its were nice and smooth, plenty fast and a little heavier than some of the others. (actually now I remember being told that it was weighted and the magnets were removed) I don't know if I drove a Scalectrix or not. After running a few different cars, I got my hands on the blue Slot It Porsche, which I didn't like as much at first. It was heavier and had plenty of punch! After playing with a few cars for a while I was most impressed with that one. It wasn't that I didn't like it, I think I was just nervous driving someone else's stuff. I asked what kind of car it was and was told that it is a Slot It and that for an out of the box car, those have the best bang for the buck. There was a silver Audi under the counter that I was told was the same as the Porsche. I need to go in there on a day when they aren't running races, so I can get used to the big track. I would also like to test out a few different kinds of cars on the big track.

The white Vette I was running had headlights and working brake lights. I guess it actually had brakes too. I don't know what brand it was, but it was definitely more forgiving for a newbie. You just can't beat the detail of the larger cars. I'm not usually into the European body styles, but I'll go with whatever runs best. If it happens to be a Porsche or Audi, then so be it.
I was also thinking of selling off a few of my HO cars to get myself a few 1/32s. and a real controller. I still want to continue collecting HO scale, but I'll likely dabble in the larger stuff now too. :thumbsup:

Brian, I'm glad you got home OK. So, are you gonna build yourself a 1/32 track at home now?


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

Mike, I definately will be setting up a 1/32 track. Dad is in Florida right now....and I'm talking with the slot car shop owner (at Race Place, in Daytona,FL. where I raced while down there) right now via email about getting a Scalextric TransAm race set ........ that set is a pain to find now....as it's out of production now from what I've been told. Hopefully things will work out and I can score that set...........

Mike, that Corvette you drove....was that a white and red version? I'm prety sure that was the Scalextric L88 Vette ........either that or a Monogram Vette...... 

I got home with that Porsche GT3R that I bought and looked it over.....this car has been weighted pretty good....no wornder it flew thru the corners on that banked oval without deslotting.....lol I totally took the body and interior apart.......prepping for paint and more detailing. I tried airbrushing the body yesterday with nail polish....and well...the results were disasterous  I tried to strip the body and wrecked it further. Luckily for me Hornby makes a static Porsche GT3R model kit...that is designed to have the body used as a slot car........so I'm talking with someone about getting one of those to replace my trashed body. I have no clue why I decided to try and airbrush the damn thing........I have such good luck with rattle cans......I guess I just got overly ambitious  At any rate, hopefully I'll have a replacement body in here ASAP...... so far I have 4 1/32 slot cars....not counting Janet's VW bug..... that'll be her shelf queen...and see limited run time. I'm still waiting for a black Carrera Porsche GT convertible to arrive from an Ebay sale last week........ In case you didn't know....I'm a HUGE porsche fan......the GT3R is my absolute favorite model of Porsche EVER.

Dad should be back from Florida mid week to later in the week........hopefully all will go well and I'll have a track set here. My birthday is coming Saturday.....so I may see if dad wants to go to the shop early in the afternoon to check it out........I think Janet has something up her sleeve for a party or something for Saturday night......so I probably won't be there till 11PM like Friday night...lol

1/32 scale racing is awesome though......the detail is incredible....and the prices aren't as bad as I thought....when you consider the actual value you get out of them.


----------



## Captain Fred (Feb 19, 2000)

I've started looking around at 1/32s. NCP has the same stuff that I raced Friday night. It is the same price as at the hobby shop, so if I can't find it cheaper, I would just as soon buy it from the local guys. The Porsche I ran was the blue 956C LeMans. The Audi I like is the R8C LeMans. I think the Vette WAS the scalextric.


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

Captain Fred said:


> I've started looking around at 1/32s. NCP has the same stuff that I raced Friday night. It is the same price as at the hobby shop, so if I can't find it cheaper, I would just as soon buy it from the local guys. The Porsche I ran was the blue 956C LeMans. The Audi I like is the R8C LeMans. I think the Vette WAS the scalextric.



Ya, I'd like to support Russ and the rest of the local guys as well......so I'll probably buy all of my parts and such there. The only thing I may end up doing is being a bit picky on my cars........Ebay has some killer deals sometimes (like Janet's Pink-Kar VW that you saw) ....so I'll probably do a bit of my shopping there..... and only buy select cars from the shop depending on availability.


----------



## boss9 (Apr 19, 2002)

TX Street Racer said:


> I tried airbrushing the body yesterday with nail polish....and well...the results were disasterous I tried to strip the body and wrecked it further. Luckily for me Hornby makes a static Porsche GT3R model kit...that is designed to have the body used as a slot car........so I'm talking with someone about getting one of those to replace my trashed body.
> 
> 
> > TX Street Racer said:
> ...


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

LOL, this thing is already stripped down to the plastic again....so there's no shitty paint to show......I'm only opting to get the Hornby model kit body to replace this one because that's the easist and fastest optionfor me. I could sit here, hand sand the body down....and skim float it....but I figure why bother......but it's not within my talents. To be honest.......after looking at the body here in my hands....I might just do that....to prove it can be done.....and to keep my record of never abandoning a project.


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

Hey guys, just thought I'd share the home page of the club that Captain Fred and I raced with on this past Friday night:

http://www.hsarc.net/index.php


As you can see they posted pics of Friday night's fun......that track is AWESOME to run on.....as I said, VERY challenging  


Mike, they even got a pic of me and you side by side at the track (I'm on the far left,Captain Fred is on the right of me)


----------



## Captain Fred (Feb 19, 2000)

The section of the track where you come off of the hill and right into the curves is a killer. Talk about Dead Man's Curve! I'm standing there with my hands together, since I had already crashed after about the second lap :drunk:. I need some practice time on that track.


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

Captain Fred said:


> The section of the track where you come off of the hill and right into the curves is a killer. Talk about Dead Man's Curve! I'm standing there with my hands together, since I had already crashed after about the second lap :drunk:. I need some practice time on that track.



Mike, I know what you mean man. I enjoy a challenging track.....and brother, that certainly is one. Mike, I'm planning on going down to the shop on Saturday around noon when they open. My dad should be back in town by then......and I want to get him some time to run this scale slots......and I want some track time on that big monster....and also need to exchange out some parts.

Hit me up man if you'd like to get together for a couple hours at that shop :thumbsup:


----------

